
Pirated software costs world $51 billion, says study - dreemteem
http://news.techworld.com/applications/3239665/pirated-software-costs-world-51-billion-says-study/?cmpid=sbycombinatorrplant
======
bobds
The money saved by not paying for software is not just sitting around waiting
to be collected. It's being used for other things, quite likely generating a
similar amount of _economic activity_.

 _"Reducing the UK’s rate by 10 percentage points by 2013 would generate £5.4
billion ($8.3 billion) in economic activity, raise £1.5 billion in taxes, and
create 13,000 high-tech jobs, with 87 percent of the benefits staying in the
local economy, the study reckons."_

I think reducing piracy is also likely to increase open source software
adoption, so it might not be all bad if they decide to intensify their anti-
piracy efforts using the economic crisis as a straw man.

